# Acana for a Labrador Retriever



## JonnyRotten (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm curious to know if anyone feeds Acana Heritage or Regionals to their Labrador Retriever and how the dog does on it.
A lot of the local breeders around us insist on feeding TLC which is an OK food but IMO I don't think it's as good as Acana.
My gut is that the breeders get a kick back from TLC and that's why they push it on their customers. (I wasn't born yesterday)
I would rather feed my dog the higher quality food but one breeder said Acana was too high in protein for a Lab.
I'm sceptical of that opinion only because I'm pretty sure they're only saying that to persuade us into feeding TLC.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The only way you will know if it will work for your dog, is to try it . Feed what works for your dog.


----------



## JonnyRotten (Mar 16, 2018)

naturalfeddogs said:


> The only way you will know if it will work for your dog, is to try it . Feed what works for your dog.


Thanks Jenny.
I was really looking to get some feedback on peoples experience with feeding Acana.
I don't currently have a dog but we are looking at getting another one some time in the near future.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't feed kibble at all, but I'm sure someone will be able to help.But even with that, someone else's experience may not be the same as yours with your dog. No two are exactly alike. So that's why I say if you are wondering about Acana (which is a good food), you should try it and see. It's really the only way you will know how YOUR dog Wil do with it.


----------

